# calling female male not interested help !



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

hi, i am new to this site and have a 1 yr old female bengal calling like mad i have a 2 yr old entire male that doesnt seem interested this is my first time breeding any advice or help in this matter would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How long have you left her with him for?? x

Would this be his first queen or has he mated a girl before? x


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for your interest , my female cat is kept in my house and has never been out , however my male does go outside but i have kept him in for 2 days while she has been calling but he is crying to go out , the only time i have seen him mount a female is about a yr ago just before i got my other cat a moggy spayed . am i getting to frustrated and not being patient enough ! lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

dazkay said:


> thanks for your interest , my female cat is kept in my house and has never been out , however my male does go outside but i have kept him in for 2 days while she has been calling but he is crying to go out , the only time i have seen him mount a female is about a yr ago just before i got my other cat a moggy spayed . am i getting to frustrated and not being patient enough ! lol


more than likely hun lol xx you do have to have patience with things like this - it can take hours up to weeks for them to get the hang of it xx

my stud boy took 24 hours on his first girl - on 2nd he couldn't get it right and gave up after a week and third (same girl as 2nd time) i THINK he's got it right but time will tell lol xx

i know ppl who have had their girls away to stud for 3-4 weeks - it really does vary so much xx

i'm sure he'll work it out soon hun  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*So is the male a Bengal too. If he is out roaming, how do you know he has'nt been with other females and has'nt got anything nasty. Have you had him tested. I'm sorry but to me this sounds a bit sus.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I was thinking the same 

So your "entire" is out there knocking up all the moggy girls out there then.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

When you say he does go outside, do you mean he has his own outside quarters? (IE Stud House) or does he roam about wherever he wants to?


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

i have only decided to breed since i got my beautiful nala and the kids are at full time school , i am doing this for a hobby not to make money because i love animals so much , my male bengal i got cheap from a local breeder 2 yrs ago as she was finishing breeding so he has no papers but has fine markings , nala is a blue spotted that does have pedigree and papers and amazing markings so as i say i am doing this as a hobby to start with i have a list of friends that wish to have a bengal but cant afford to pay the prices some breeders charge so it will be good for them and experience for me . you got to start somewhere x


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

as for the housing my husband is making my brick built shed attatched to the house as a breeding base with hopefully a run for outside as i say i am only just starting out and i dont think simba will have fathered any kittens as he never has strayed from our big garden in the day and is kept in at night till the shed is converted any way ive only let him out in the garden when i am home


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well yea, everybody has to start somewhere, but not with a cat you've let wander the streets Plus has your girl been sold with breeding rights and does the breeder know you intend to breed with an unregistered male that runs with any old mog on the avenue*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's all well and good but you will want to protect both your cats from disease etc so do you keep you stud boy in a run etc outside?


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

hi, yes the breeder knows i am breeding from her and has given me breeding rights , he knows the male is not registered and has offered me all the advice and help i need on the end of the phone when i start to breed as he knows i am new to it . and as for my male he has not knocked up every cat in the neighbour hood he has only been let out in the garden the last six months when we are out in it with the kids and can keep an eye on him he is too precious to let him wander to the nearest main road or female for that matter we only let him in the garden to get his spraying his area out of the way so he doesnt do it in the house but that will be sorted when i get my husband in to gear with the cat room x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I don't understand why you did'nt say that to begin with, as it comes across to us like he just wanders anywhere.
To be honest, you should of had all the runs ect in place before you decided on breeding. Ok, it maybe, just a hobby, but it is to most of us breeders wether we sell for money or not. But you need to know what your doing and get things in place first. Breeding is not easy, and is expensive if you do it properly.*


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

why do i feel like i am getting picked on here ! yes i am neive yes i am new to this ! i only joined this site to make new friends with the same interest as myself and now i feel like i have been brought before the judge ! i love my cats they attend the vets regularly i try and get all the advice i can to care for my pets ! no one could love and care for them more . i just want to start a hobby now the kids are at school with something i love and yes if things go really really well i will invest in another male that is registered and a female and learn how to register kittens and so forth . im sorry if i offend anyone by this . im not one of these that do not look after their animals .i do want to do this properly with help on the first time that is all .


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It came across all wrong at the start of this thread. People just care that is all. I have no doubt you look after your animals etc. Just most novices get a queen and take them to a registered stud. You don't have to charge for your kittens if you don't want even if he is registered.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We are not picking on you, just you came across all wrong and we just want to protect the cats*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry that you felt picked on DazKay - that was not the intention at all. I believe everyone wanted to know all about it and everyone was so keen that the questions just tumbled out in quick succession, the better to understand the scenario so that we can reply with appropriate answers. 

It comes across nice and clearly (to me anyway) that you love your fur-children and that you want to do things properly - this is highly commendable. It is also clear that you are trying to go about things in the right way, which is why you came on here to ask for advice. Please excuse the way the written word sometimes appears to 'offend' but its difficult to get tone and expression right when we just post answers on screen. Everyone on here wants to encourage you to do the right thing. We all love our cats and believe you do also. Sending cyber hugs and good wishes.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi & welcome 

Congratulations on a new hobby & I'm sure by reading lots of the threads on here you've already prepared yourself for all the things that can go 'wrong' with breeding.

As a Bengal owner & breeder I would advise you to use a registered stud so you can experience Bengal breeding to the full.
Although there will be added costs involved you will still be able to home your kittens with friends & family at vastly reduced prices & still gain experience.

If you do decide to stick with you unregistered male - I've not experienced a male who hasn't been 'interested' before so if this continues & your sure your queen is calling - have him checked out by the vet to ensure all is well with him. 

You will find that at first many people on this forum are very wary of anyone who intends to breed but appears to be breeding from unregistered cats.
There have been lots of debates about back yard breeders - sorry if you haven't had the welcome you hoped for, breeding can be a very prickly subject!


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for the understanding sorry i am a forum virgin so to speak and will try to explain better in future . i didnt put myself across well reading back just tried to get it all in too quickly , i will try to explain better in future , i still hope to make good friends in the future with good rapport and the same interest . its just with the way she is calling and and googling is the only way i can explain it i have just been a little worried that she sounds a bit distressed and am worried she may get depressed . i suppose it is something i will have to get used to and with me not being on a forum before i was babbling a bit look im doing it again lol x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Nobody is picking on you but an admission from someone wanting to breed from yet another unregistered cat tends to get people's backs up.

Your explanation for breeding sounded like you were doing it for the good of the community by offering cheap pedigree's to people that don't want to pay the going price. Well it's not Im afraid and if you bother to do a little research you will find that the market is already flooded with knock-down priced Bengals that are not selling, and many of them are ending up in rescue.

I just thought you ought to be made aware of this.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Hi Welcome to the forum,

I have to agree with the people that have said you should have got your cats quarters prepared before you decided to breed, however, what is done is done.
There is a very high chance your male has mated another cat, weather you saw it or not and from this could now be infected with something like FIV, if you want to mate from him, it would really be worth getting a few tests run at the vets for the sake of your female.

Although I am not a breeder and I do not own a Ped, the breeders (on this site at least) do not breed to make money, there is certainly very little money in breeding if it is done properly, but they tend to breed as a hobby with their main interest in bettering their chosen breed.
I would urge you to reconsider using your male and mate your girl with a stud, someone on here may be able to give you a guidline price to what you would pay for stud fees.

Also one thing I noticed that you said, was if this goes well, you would consider getting another male (papers and all) and another female. Cats are not like people, they don't couple off, there was a thread on here the other day where I think 1 male to about 4 females was stated as a good ratio.
Also, you have expressed the desire to own a 'proper' (for want of a better word) stud, do you have any idea how much these cost? ...maybe someone on here that knows a bit more might be able to enlighten us, but I would say, as you are looking at selling these kittens cheap (or giving them away) you may change your mind when you find out some of the costs involved.


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for making me aware of this . i understand the point being made but beleive me i would rather keep the first litter myself then get her spayed than them end up in rescue . i do intend to try and do this right . the first litter will be spoken for by family and if all goes well i do have a breeder in mind for stud with all registered papers .


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but do consider having your boy snaptested before any mating. It only takes a few minutes at the vet. It costs about 40-55 quid depending on what your vet charges, but it is well worth the money for the peace of mind. It will give you a result to confirm for you that he has not been exposed to feline aids or leukemia. These can be passed on by intercourse and if your boy has been out of your sight for even a few minutes then it is a possibility, and even if you don't consider it to be a high one, is it worth the risk to your girl or any possible babies? Breeding is about paying, again and again, and doing everything possible to protect the health of your cats and if you do continue [and I wish you luck if you do] then this has to be accepted. 
You can get the results from your vet within the hr normally, sometimes only 15 mins. If you were going to an outside stud, you would have to do this with your girl as a matter of course and also check the boy's test certificates too.

If you do have a stud, you also need to think about the number of girls he will need , and the time you will need to be able to spend with him as otherwise his temperament can suffer.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dazkay said:


> its just with the way she is calling and and googling is the only way i can explain it i have just been a little worried that she sounds a bit distressed and am worried she may get depressed .


Are you really sure she is calling, not just making a noise about soemthign else? It would be a VERY strange male that showed no itnerest in a calling female!

But if you really are absolutely sure then there is a simple solution if your girl is on the active register - take her out to stud!

On the other issue - the chances of the boy having picked up either FeLV or FIV from mating are almost zero. However if he has been in any fights, that is where the danger of FIV comes from, that is basically how it spreads. FeLV spreads by close contact such as shared feeding bowls.

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Has your male ever mated a girl before?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

I think she said she seen him mate a moggy before Fluffy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ok, just wondered if he really was entire.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, yea, thats a thought, cause a neuter will still do the deed, lol*


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

hi , in answer to your question he is entire iv had him from 8 wks old and he is still intact , im gonna give it a couple of days and if he still shows no interest call the vets , oh and does any one have any suggestions on the best products to get rid of the smell when a male sprays , thanks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here you go, I know a lot of people that use these*
Safe4 Pets Disinfectant products. wipes, sanitiser, hand scrub, Anti Icki Poo


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I doubt if there is much the vet can do! Are you absolutely sure the girl is calling?

Liz


----------



## LadyDiva (Aug 5, 2008)

dazkay said:


> hi , in answer to your question he is entire iv had him from 8 wks old and he is still intact , im gonna give it a couple of days and if he still shows no interest call the vets , oh and does any one have any suggestions on the best products to get rid of the smell when a male sprays , thanks


If this was me I would have the male neutered and take my girl out to stud. I would also have the boy tested at the vets. Have you spoken to your girls breeder as she should be able to offer you some advice on breeding from your girl?


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

hi, well my girl is making loud noises with her head in the air making cooing noises like a dove throwing herself on the floor and sitting with her back end up and when you stroke her she goes down at the front end this does mean she is calling doesnt it .


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

It certainly sounds like she's calling - is this her first call? If it is there is no real need to rush her. 

You can wait until her 3rd call before mating her which will give you more time to get organised.


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

hi, yes this is her first call she was 1 on the 7th of august maybe this is why my male is not interested yet because she is still young and it is her first season .


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It is odd though. My boy is neutered and when my girl had her first call he was on top of her more often that he wasn't! I mean all he did was bite her neck and stand there looking confused while my girl screamed for him to just do something!!!!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

dazkay said:


> hi, yes this is her first call she was 1 on the 7th of august maybe this is why my male is not interested yet because she is still young and it is her first season .


She's a good age now & hopefully she's well grown.
If your cat was an outdoor cat an entire local Tom wouldn't have worried - he would have been there in a flash.

As both your Male & Female are inexperienced it may take lots of coaxing from your girl, that's why it would be better to take her out to stud.

I know you've said the breeder is ok with you breeding her, I'm just surprised that they are encouraging you to use an unregistered male.
I suppose everyone had different ideas about this though.


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

eurika ! simba has been doing the deed all morning must have been the diagram i showed him lol . cant beleive the noise the queen was making i thought he was killing her ear plugs at the ready . wonder how im gonna explain this one to the kids when they get home from school if they start again !


----------

